# cold mold whittle



## georgeoj (Jan 1, 2011)

[8D]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi georgeoj;  I had to write to you so you would go to my homepage. http://www.bottlemysteries.com/welcome  
 You could have already been there - there is no way I would know.  I did write up a review of what causes cold mold ripple in glass bottles.  It is now whittle it is just a variation in the glass thickness as it blew up against the cavity wall of the final blow of a bottle.  All most all of it disappeared after 1862 to 1864.  I have two sections in my home page on this change in mold making that took it away.  
Cold Mold Ripple in Glass Bottles 
 They didn't whittle in iron molds.  The thing that changed at that above time-frame was a change in the casting methods of making iron mold castings.  In this change the molten cast iron was poured against a piece of plain cold iron that was made before the mold casting was made.  The molten metal was poured against that half cavity form in the casting process.  This caused the iron next to the glass to have a different graphite structure and made the mold cavity run hotter for the forming process.

 Before that change a lot of early molds were preheated by the bottle-makers putting hot molten glass - which made solid glass bottles in the process, that were usually thrown out in trash by the factory.  This hot glass heated up the mold so they could get a few good bottles out of the molds in that run effort.  

 Nice bottles though  I like the wax seal jar the best.  RED Matthews


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn Red what kind of sight you got there........I went there and my computer went to hell


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 1, 2011)

Great picture of some real nice bottles and jars.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 3, 2011)

thanx for sharing your beatiful photo with us George. keep'em coming..........

 jim


----------

